# Leonardo Bittencourt



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Via Gotze dentro Bittencourt, centrocampista classe '93 in rampa di lancio sia nel Borussia Dortmund che (a breve) nella nazionale maggiore tedesca. Unico neo: in passato ha sofferto di pubalgia, uno spauracchio.

Che ne dite? Vi ispira? Io l'ho seguito nell'ultima del Dortmund in campionato e posso dire che la qualità c'è, forse ancora è solo un po' troppo esile fisicamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2013)

volevo aprirlo io  a parte gli scherzi ne parlai subito dopo l'ufficializzazione di gotze al bayern,sarà lui il suo erede.
È un pò acerbo ovviamente ma le qualità ci sono tutte fin da quando era all'energie cottbus

- - - Aggiornato - - -

a differenza di gotze è più finalizzatore ha un ottimo tiro da fuori,ed è anche molto più veloce


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> volevo aprirlo io  a parte gli scherzi ne parlai subito dopo l'ufficializzazione di gotze al bayern,sarà lui il suo erede.
> È un pò acerbo ovviamente ma le qualità ci sono tutte fin da quando era all'energie cottbus
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...




 come piú veloce?! Sulla progressione? Perché sui primi metri Mariolino mi sembra abbastanza rapido...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> come piú veloce?! Sulla progressione? Perché sui primi metri Mariolino mi sembra abbastanza rapido...



in progressione indubbiamente,sullo scatto siamo li


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Il Dortmund fa quello che nè Arsenal nè Udinese riesco a fare: valorizzare i giovani, venderne alcuni a peso d'oro, mantenere comunque sempre un altissimo livello (anno scorso campioni di Germania, in estate via Kagawa e Barrios, adesso finalisti di Champions e secondi in campionato, vedremo l'anno prossimo dopo le cessioni estive, la prova del nove).


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il Dortmund fa quello che nè Arsenal nè Udinese riesco a fare: valorizzare i giovani, venderne alcuni a peso d'oro, mantenere comunque sempre un altissimo livello (anno scorso campioni di Germania, in estate via Kagawa e Barrios, adesso finalisti di Champions e secondi in campionato, vedremo l'anno prossimo dopo le cessioni estive, la prova del nove).



E Sahin, uno importante per loro.


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E Sahin, uno importante per loro.



E Sahin, giusto! Uno che ha avuto fretta di andarsene, ectoplasma a Madrid e Liverpool e adesso panchinaro nella sua vecchia squadra.


----------

